# Canadian Military Education Centre (CMEC) Museum given short notice to move.



## George Wallace (11 Sep 2015)

Breaking news (10 Sep 2015)

The Chilliwack Canadian Military Education Centre (CMEC) Museum has been given short notice to move.

Hopefully they can find a new home soon.  Look forward to some sort of campaign to be started to raise funds to reestablish the museum in a new location.

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.



> Chilliwack military museum evicted to make way for new tenant
> by  Paul J. Henderson - Chilliwack Times
> posted Sep 10, 2015 at 1:15 PM
> 
> ...



More on LINK.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (14 Sep 2015)

damm I was going to get up there this year


----------



## Ayrsayle (14 Sep 2015)

Having visited a few times while making the Edmonton - Victoria trip, this is really sad news.  Here's hoping they find a new place to display the peices soon.


----------

